
Big Tech needs to act on concerns over ‘surveillance capitalism’ - mancerayder
https://www.ft.com/content/37a0cb82-23c6-11e9-8ce6-5db4543da632
======
mancerayder
Apologies for the paywall. This is a letter to the FT from John Chen, CEO of
Blackberry. I can't post it in whole, but the gist is:

 _The inevitable implications of a data-driven economy are right in front of
us and we now stand before a moral, ethical and public policy crossroads.
Recent events, where mass privacy breaches have occurred, have raised public
awareness of the pitfalls of big data and the elevation of profit over privacy
by some corporate actors. As a consequence, public authorities are demanding
more comprehensive answers from Big Tech, and a healthy policy discussion has
finally begun._

and:

 _The onus is on businesses to protect the data they manage, not exploit it.
Every person should own their data. It should be yours, and yours only._

